# Wont recognize SD card



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a 64 gb card and it can't be mounted in recovery neither can my 32 gb one. The 64 is the only one that can be mounted in the phone period Can anyone help?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

